# South Bend 9" Lathe ?



## Plas62 (Jan 31, 2016)

I am looking to get my first lathe. I have no experience with them and I found this one listed by a local equipment dealer. This would be for my home shop and I do not have 3 phase power available. My questions are does this look like a decent deal for the asking price of  $1,750.00  and to run on single phase would I be able to find a single phase motor reasonable priced or use a VFD rather than a phase converter.

Below is a link to their listing there is also a video on the page showing the lathe in operation. Your opinions would be a appreciated.

http://www.theequipmenthub.com/listing/south-bend-model-a-9-x-24-lathe-vintage/

Thanks
Jim


----------



## dennis (Jan 31, 2016)

I watched the video of the lathe running.  It looked like the on/off switch needs to be rewired.  It looked like the spindle is turning in the opposite direction when the forward/reverse buttons are pushed.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jan 31, 2016)

I run both of my SB 9s off of 115v single phase motors.  I see them for sale cheap on Craigslist all the time.  I also bought one from this place:

http://williamsonneelectric.com/5018os1bc56c12hp1730rpmnewwegelectricmotor.aspx


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 31, 2016)

Its a SB 10K 10" not a 9". Great find. Year built is 1968...Bob


----------



## DoogieB (Jan 31, 2016)

Good catch, aa, it IS a 10K.

What they think is the serial number is actually the catalog number and they couldn't even get that right: it's actually CL370ZD

http://www.wswells.com/data/catalog.../slides/SB_Cat_6301E_Page_028_Image_0001.html

Without the correct serial number, it's difficult to pin down the date, but with large dials and from the look of the plate on the gearbox late sixties seems like a good guess.

One has to wonder if the collets aren't actually 6K's.

To the OP, you realize of course that it's impossible to accurately gauge the condition of machinery over the internet.  Nevertheless, this lathe doesn't seem to have been molested very badly if the bed is still in decent shape.   You will probably have to gut the magnetic-latch switch when you convert to 120V, but I'm not an expert on this.


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 31, 2016)

Would the on/off switch supplied be able to reverse a single phase motor?


----------



## jocat54 (Jan 31, 2016)

Around here that would be a descent price if it is good condition.
Watching the video it appears that someone has modified (left out the rod) in the carriage. You should not be able to engage the half nuts unless the feed lever is in the neutral (middle) hole. I would call and talk to them about it.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 31, 2016)

More than likely the guy plugged the lathe into a 3 Ph. plug just to run it.  If you can swing  a 3ph spinner that would be the best way to run it. The lathe looks good.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 31, 2016)

I would keep the 3 phase motor and go with a VFD.  You don't mention the HP, but up to 1 HP its possible to run the correct VFD on 120V, 240 is better if you have it available.


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 1, 2016)

It should only be 1/2HP 3/4 at the biggest. But many didn't come with motors so it could be anybody's guess...Bob


----------



## Plas62 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the replies, I'm working now on getting the financial  OK from my CFO. Hopefully the honey do list won't take up more than than a month of Sunday's.


----------

